

How a Raccoon Became an Aardvark  - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/05/how-a-raccoon-became-an-aardvark.html

======
jacquesm
Flagging this, it is a dupe (article still on the front page).

~~~
sizzle
Whoa, no idea why it went through. thanks!

